# Waterfox - fonts settings



## fernandel (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi!

I am using two web browsers: Iridium and Waterfox.
After update x11-fonts/fontconfig to version  *2.12.1_3,1* I have ugly fonts in Waterfox but I do not know where are settings for fonts. With Iridium is okay.
Thank you.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 15, 2018)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ugly-fonts-on-some-websites.61501/post-361817


----------



## fernandel (Mar 16, 2018)

Snurg said:


> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ugly-fonts-on-some-websites.61501/post-361817


Thank you. I have the same settings as long as I am using FreeBSD and all the time was good. It happened after the last update and the problem is also LibreOffice - I cannot change fonts and size of them.


----------



## fernandel (Mar 18, 2018)

How browsers Waterfox and Iridium show the same page.


----------



## giahung1997 (Mar 18, 2018)

fernandel said:


> How browsers Waterfox and Iridium show the same page.


Firefox obeys system font setting stricter than Chromium based. Even on Linux, I'm too lazy to custom font config so I force Serif for Free Serif, Sans Serif/Sans for Liberation Sans and Mono for Liberation Mono via Firefox setting


----------



## fernandel (Mar 18, 2018)

giahung1997 said:


> Firefox obeys system font setting stricter than Chromium based. Even on Linux, I'm too lazy to custom font config so I force Serif for Free Serif, Sans Serif/Sans for Liberation Sans and Mono for Liberation Mono via Firefox setting


I did change Mono to Liberation Mono an Sans to Liberation Sans with the "Twek Tool" in GOME and it is much better.
Thank you.


----------



## priyadarshan (Mar 19, 2018)

Just so you know, I had same issue with Firefox, after last update. Thank you for your thread.


----------



## fernandel (Mar 19, 2018)

I made a ~/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf from the above link and put in just what what is in the last post from michael_hackson


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm late to this topic (sorry) … speeding through it … if problems persist, try https://www.reddit.com/comments/7kqr5l/-/dufp6m4/?context=1


----------

